# Escambia 12-30-12



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Well, my fishing partner NJD had a banner day with a big trout and two big hybrids. Me, not so good. Broke a rod, broke off a big hybrid and caught one small trout. Anyway, NJD had a big fish day today so my hat is off to him. All the fish came on Gulps. We were all over the Escambia River today looking for fish, but all these fish came out of basically the same area.

Did I mention it was really cold out this morning!!!

Amarillo


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good fish !


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice fish, Congrats.

Kevin


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow! Those are some nice fish.

FSU Alex and I fished upper Escambia Bay and really had to work for the few trout we caught.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Let's head out again tomorrow...

NJD


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice job. Did u sight cast the stripers busting on bait? What did they eat? Thanks


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work & thanks for sharing report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Trout came bumping the bottom. Hybrid came as they first came up to bust bait, cast to where they hit, then broke my line on first cast--damn surgeon's knot with Fluoro to braid. AP went in, snapped his mono line as well. I went back in with straight braid--and then Bob's your uncle...

NJD


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

gotta love that hot ditch ! so was that a falcon spinning rod you broke ?

we caught a few specks and white trout in clear creek next to the coal barges at gulf power.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Great report! Did y'all measure the trout, she looks pretty big?


----------



## Rhenium (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice catch. Ya I went out too. It was freezing.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

fsu alex said:


> Great report! Did y'all measure the trout, she looks pretty big?


Nope. Put him on the scale--weighed 5 lbs. And tossed him back to the depths...

NJD


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

basnbud said:


> was that a falcon spinning rod you broke ?


Why do you ask? No, it was a Star rod. I wish I could afford a Falcon.


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Good job! Nice rewards for braving the cold and wind! :thumbsup:


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

nice fish guys, i need to get up with someone for a river trip, never had the oppertunity and nobody in my family knows anything about it, me and the gf would love to tag along some time on a weekend.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

Amarillo Palmira said:


> Why do you ask? No, it was a Star rod. I wish I could afford a Falcon.



I found one floating up at the end of the hot ditch. wondered if it might have been the one you broke. good to know it wasn't. I'll give you the one i found if ya want it. its only broke up at the top maybe 6 inches down.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice day indeed fellas! I got to get back on the water. Been to dang busy lately.


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice fish guys, I'm glad you got out there and had success.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome fish good job!


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

great job guy's,I see yall out on the Escambia all the time.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Great job, if u really want to get on some big stripers take a bunch of small live mullet up the river and drift with them. No weights.


----------

